# Keyboard not keeping up with strokes?



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I have a HP laptop that had windows vista on it. I got an upgraded disk from HP for windows 7. To make a long story short, I couldn't just upgrade, I had to do the custom install. Everything went fine, everything is where I need and want it. However, I've noticed that when I'm typing, the cursor goes back to previous words instead of staying at the end of the sentence. I type pretty fast and I wonder if there's a speed setting somewhere? It seems that if I type slow (too slow for me) it doesn't do it. What would cause this?

BTW, I haven't really typed any word documents, just typing on the internet, mostly facebook.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

It's most likely that your wrist is brushing the track pad when you type really fast, and that's causing it. I don't know how you'd go about disabling the track pad for your particular laptop, but you may want to try that, hooking up an external mouse so that you can still use the computer, and see if the problem goes away; to find out how to disable the track pad, just do a google search on "disable trackpad HP <insert model number here> and see what that brings up. If it (disabling the track pad) doesn't solve the problem, then it might be a software issue.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Ahhhh....good point. I never thought about that. I wondered why it wasn't doing it when I was going slow - but i was being more deliberate in my keystokes and not really resting my wrist. I probably am resting my wrist on the track pad. I'll have to check that out.


----------

